# Острая боль в спине



## МКаримч (16 Мар 2019)

Острая боль в позвоночнике где-то между грудным и поясничным отделом, визуально на спине ямочка как раз там же где и болит, при ощупывании отсутствует позвонок.
Спину в этом месте не травмировал. Из спорта только тренажёрный зал. Лечение никакого не принимаю, только делаю зарядку(иногда бывает облегчение).


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2019)

@МКаримч, Карим, здравствуйте!
Что мешает обратиться к врачу по месту жительства очно?
Когда появилась боль?
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (28 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте! Не беспокойтесь, даже не смотря Вас могу сразу Вас заверить: никуда ваш позвонок не пропал! Просто от того, что такого быть не может. А вот почему у вас в этой области боли возникают?, с этим нужно разбираться. Даже подскажу специалиста, который работает с подобными проблемами - мануальный терапевт.


----------



## Торопцев Д. А. (29 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, начинайте с МРТ грудного и поясничного отделов, после этого можно будет говорить о подборе терапии.


----------

